# Help please confused



## Anglfrmhvn69 (Dec 15, 2015)

Tsh 1.130(0.450-4.500)
T4free 0.99(0.82-1.77)
Thyroid peroxidase 8 (0-34)
Parathyroid hormone 2.2(2.0)

Can someone have symptoms of hyper with these results? I've been having some hyper symptoms for the past 4 months. I'm in the process of finding a new Dr as mine isn't a very good one. She doesn't listen to me or answer my questions or explain things to me. Thanks in advance


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

How many times have you had thyroid labs run?

Your FT-4 is definitely on the hypo side, yet your TSH looks decent.

What has your doctor said about the high PTH result? Have any additional tests been run?

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/parathyroid-hormone?page=2



> High PTH levels may be caused by:
> 
> 
> A parathyroid gland growth (hyperplasia) or a parathyroid tumor.
> ...


By chance had you had a Vitamin D test run?


----------



## Anglfrmhvn69 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for replying my Dr says labs normal,didn't explain any of them to me that was first time checked. My vitamin d is normal range and she did a prolactin test was normal also. Thyroid disease runs in my family so I requested to be checked t3 she didn't check


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Yes you can. I will provide info on that. Welcome to the board

And yes, you need the FREE T3 test and I strongly suggest and ultra-sound of your thyroid and maybe a new doctor?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sometimes - in the early stages of thyroid disease - labs look "normal". In your case, only the TSH looks somewhat "normal".

My recommendation is for you to have labs a few times and see if a pattern develops, especially since you are having symptoms.

How "normal" were your vitamin D levels? Can you post along with ranges.

If you are in the USA, you can order alot of these tests yourself at HealthcheckUSA.com


----------



## Anglfrmhvn69 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks I'm going to find another Dr to recheck thyroid and thanks for the links will look at those. My vitamin d was 31.0 range (30-100)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Woo, that's a low Vitamin D level! Did your doctor have you start supplementing?


----------



## Anglfrmhvn69 (Dec 15, 2015)

No she said that is was normal I'm beginning to question everything she says to me,I've been having scary symptoms for months and she says nothing wrong its anxiety. But I no its not just anxiety I've had anxiety basically my whole life and its never caused me to have a fast heart rate without a panic attack. I have a constant tremor and nervousness, I'm restless can't sit still at night,insomnia,sweaty hands and feet I've never done in my life. My bowels is messed up more frequent trips at times. My thermostat is way off if not cold I'm hot,my hands gets cold a lot and my feet. My skin is so dry and scaly my hair falls out and is dry.if my vitamin d is low what should I do til I find a new Dr?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt to start supplementing D yourself. I take a D supplement that's 5,000 iu--it helps keep my D in the 60's, which isn't great but it's better than nothing. If you have a local vitamin store or natural grocer, they could usually recommend a good one.


----------



## Anglfrmhvn69 (Dec 15, 2015)

OK thanks will get some and ask a pharmacist


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I take 5K IU daily as well. As long as you re-test within a few months you will be fine supplementing and since you are looking for a new doctor they can test your D when you arrive. The most important thing - re-test once you begin supplementing Vit D. If you feel better starting at say - 2K IU try that daily until you see your new doc.

Here is a link for thyeoid labs that would be helpful - you can show up to your next doc with labs the old one ran and these new ones. I'm posting a few options depending on your budget.

TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 for $80

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/thyroid-panel-ii-t4-free-t3-free-with-tsh.aspx

This lab package has TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 along with reverse T3 for $125

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/complete-thyroid-function-panel.aspx

TSH, FT-4, FT-3, Reverst 3, TPO antibodies, Antithyroglubulin AB (TgAb) $180

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/premium-thyroid-function-panel.aspx

I would put what labs I had, along with ranges onto 1 page for the doctors review. I did this because I was seeing different doctors and noticed the labs used different ranges. Because the doc appeared to be looking at the result only - not in relation to the ranges I started paying better attention - and began handing them the re-cap sheet and asking questions


----------



## Anglfrmhvn69 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks I'll do that when seeing new Dr which is after the holidays thanks for all the info appreciate it


----------

